# Dalco Offers Upgraded StockStitch™ Version 6.2 Automatic Appliqué Software



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

StockStitch™ version 6.2, a Windows-based software program offered by Dalco Athletic, has recently been upgraded and is now compatible with Windows 8 as well as XP, Vista and Win 7.

This versatile program automates the process of sewing stock letters, numbers, and appliqué shapes allowing embroiderers to increase productivity and the costs associated with creating appliquéd teamwear and apparel.

Also new to version 6.2 is the addition of six appliqué dye-sublimated twill number fonts including Pro Team, Dagger, Shock, Athletic Block Narrow, Digital Camo, and Camo. Each font comes in 3-, 4-, 6-, 8-, and 10-inch sizes in one, two or three colors.

StockStitch™ comes with more than 40 font styles that also include shapes such as banners, ribbons, and states. Once a font style is selected, a material is chosen from Dalco’s wide selection, which includes twill; designer fabrics like polka dots; pebble grain, which simulates the look of a basketball or football; and Dal-Chenille. Dal-Chenille is a material that looks like real chenille but is much faster to use than having chenille done directly to a jacket. 

The user also can select multiple sizes of each font and multiple stitch types (bean, satin, zigzag) and can control the stitch width and density. For people who have digitizing or editing software, it allows them to add embroidery drop-ins to the appliqué that they created in StockStitch™. However, you do not need digitizing software to use it.

StockStitch is a stand-alone program and does not require any editing or merging. 

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of die-cut, water-jet cut, and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for creating team and spirit wear. It also offers roll materials to cut your own. Also available are decals for helmets such as baseball, lacrosse, and football, magnetic signs, banners, wall graphics, bumper stickers, and window decals among other things. For more information, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit www.dalcoathletic.com.


----------

